# Moving his cage at bedtime or leave him?



## Rango1 (Aug 10, 2011)

So many questions...  We have had Rango about a week and a half and have been moving him into our bedroom at night for bedtime. I don't have a sleeping cage so I have to move the cage and all. The reason I do this is because we are so noisy at night. Hubby likes to watch the TV fairly loud and I have 2 kids who are up and running around so we don't really settle down until after 9 and hubby usually watches TV until 11 or after (but quieter). Our house isn't big enough for him to be away from the action unless I move him into another room. I know other posts say to leave him and cover him but we really can make quite a commotion sometimes and I worry he won't be sleeping at all. 

So what is the better option?  Should I get a sleeping cage so I don't have to move his whole cage? Should I just leave him in the living room and cover him? Will he eventually get used to the noises? School starts in about a week so we will be quieter by 8 so maybe leaving him will be okay?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used to have lucky and cookie in my bedroom when i got them i used to carry the cage into the bedroom also they used to walk to the bedroom when they wanted to go to bed lol
Reason i stopped as baby my bunny he gave them a fright as he don't have a cage or hutch to sleep in, cant do that now as i have a huge parrot cage lol


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

We live in a two bedroom unit and Bailey has a room to himself at night and the door is closed he won't go to sleep if he dosnt have quiet time so when where home the cage is in the lounge room but at 8pm it gets moved to his own room he seems to understand its sleep time and does not bother him better for them to get a full nights sleep plus I would think it would mean he is less likely for night frights as nothings moving or making a sound in there


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

When we first got Mango, we kept him in a smaller cage at night in my son's bedroom because it would be quiet and dark in there. He just didn't seem to really like the set up. So now, we just cover up his cage in the living room and he seems so much better. I cover him @ 8 pm and I usually stay up watching TV until 11 or so. I do turn the volume down, though. When I sneak up on him and peak in his cage, his eyes are closed so I think he can sleep right through it. We uncover him at 7:30 am.


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

Personally I do this, but mainly because my house is big enough that leaving my bird in my room (his typical spot) isn't really nice, since we spend a lot of time in the living room. I only move him there because my dog can't get at him as easy, and I'm there immediately. We actually stay up until pretty late, as I work in fast food so my hours are messed, and he deals quite well. his cage is always half covered with a blanket, because we have plants that I don't know about so this way he can't reach them. He actually quiets down and sleeps despite me coming home and everything else. He has never really just slept straight through, but he does this open his eye to see what changed then go back to sleep. 

Bird doesn't mind it at all, in fact I think it's good for him to get used to other parts of my house. He likes it. Sometimes he'll even greet me when I get home. I think as long as it doesn't affect your bird, who you know better than any of us, it's safe to do both. For me, currently, Bird freaks out at a lot of things, he almost spooked when I held him just outside the door of his cage, and moving him from cage to cage would still involve moving cages. It's all about your bird


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

My inside birds put themselves to bed. They are in the living room all the time. When they are ready for bed, they just climb into their cages, tuck their heads in, and go to sleep, it doesn't matter how noisy it is. I cover them up about 10 pm and hubby uncovers them before he goes to work at 6:30. We usually don't go to bed until midnight or later. Kids playing games, hubby watching movies, none of that bothers them. We don't usually start moving around until 8 or 9 and the birds are fine. No night frights and they are happy birds. If they are not conditioned to noises at night they are prone to have night frights when they do hear loud noises.


----------



## Rango1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the input... I am thinking of getting a bigger cage and that would make it harder to move so I will try him in the living room and see how he does.


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Right now I'm living w/a friend before I can move into my apartment. Woodstock is in here w/me and he calls me in the morning - 6:45 almost every day or very close to it. When I move he will go back into the livingroom where he can watch the outdoor birds which he likes to do. Around 8:30/9 pm he starts roosting and is quiet. He seems happy either way; it's just hard on me when he wants to call out so loudly in the morning.

Where in Wisconsin are you? I'm in Madison.


----------



## Rango1 (Aug 10, 2011)

We live just outside of DeForest.  Rango sits and sings when he wakes up. I make him wait because it's the only time we hear him singing and I don't want to get out of bed yet. It's so cute. When school starts I will be up before him so I will probably be waking him up.


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

I have my two tiels in the living room and my boyfriend is a bit of an insomiac so hes up and will have a friend over sometimes at random times of the night, and he can get a bit loud at night, but i have my babies covered with a fleece black piece of fabric and they sleep just fine, it took Flint about a week to adjust but i dont have a problem with them not sleeping during the night with noise.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

mine are in the office. lol But when we go to the beach, the house is small, and we move them. BUT the cage is smaller. i think you can keep moving, because if you buy a cage, you have to put him inside and it´s a mess.


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

Rango1 said:


> We live just outside of DeForest.  Rango sits and sings when he wakes up. I make him wait because it's the only time we hear him singing and I don't want to get out of bed yet. It's so cute. When school starts I will be up before him so I will probably be waking him up.


Reynie wakes up singing too. But he sings all mornig and a little in afternoon.

mine are in the office. lol But when we go to the beach, the house is small, and we move them. BUT the cage is smaller. i think you can keep moving, because if you buy a cage, you have to put him inside and it´s a mess.


----------



## Shotoetoe (May 1, 2011)

We've got 5 of them in our bedroom (well that's currently our only room anyway ) at like a meter away from us. And I snore, badly 

They don't seem to mind that much. A few night frights over 4 months.

In a week they all move with us to a big appartment, and they get a big cage for the soon to be 6 of them. They'll stay in our livingroom then.
Don't expect any problems, I find they adjust pretty quickly to noises.


----------



## Rango1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I left him in the living room last night and he seemed fine. I came home late and he didn't make a sound. He also has started sleeping on his perch instead of the food bowl so I think he's getting more comfortable.


----------

